# 209 Primers



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So.....I'm standing in Sportsman's and they have some 209 primers on the shelf !!
I'm wondering if they work well for non 209 powder. I like the Pryo RS. I will buy some of the primers if they are good in the Accru with the Pyro. 
I am new to using the primer guns and I know you guys are knowledgeable on the subject. 
All 3 of my other muzzleloader guns use the caps. I have a package of the 777's.
Thanks for any input !!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All I have ever used are standard 209's in my inlines. Shooting both Pyrodex RS and Buckhorn 209. 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

All I use is Blackhorn powder so I stick with the Federal 209A and CCI 209M primers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Generally they are hotter than normal muzzleloading primers, and generally they are dirtier than muzzleloading primers (because you dont care if the inside of your shotshell gets dirty).

It does matter however for smokepoles, where you want a cleaner chamber area. 

Also, there were accuracy issues with the hotter 209s having enough "power" to push the sabot / projectile forward a slight amount, before the powder ignites. That all is gun and bore size dependant though.

I prefer muzzleloading 209s.

-DallanC


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

209's make all of my inlines go bang, using loose Pyrodex and Pyrodex pellets


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Just FYI:
I went back up earlier this afternoon and bought some of the primers. 
They have a limit of 2 packages. I have no problem with that at all. 
But they need to put up some kind of notification up that there is a limit. 
I had 3 packages in my hand…….a clerk told me about the limit on the way up to the checkstand.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What brand primers?

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Cheddite


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

French primers. Lots of those showing up lately.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> French primers. Lots of those showing up lately.
> 
> -DallanC


They have them at smith and edwards as well, I picked up a couple myself


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I was at sportsman's in provo today they had stacks and stacks of them , I bought 200 for a rainy day.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I went back yesterday and got a couple more boxes. 
Figured that I would rather have too many, than not enough. 
They still had quite a few left.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Looking for 209s . Where the @&$! are some now?


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Scheels had some today when I was there.


----------

